# So..... Anyone lowered their routan's???



## Nvr2Fst (Jul 17, 2006)

saw one the other day and thought it might look good low...







plus if a minivan is EVER in my future I MUST be able to mod it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I realize all you minivan drivers are more responsible, but the mod bug has to still be in some of you










_Modified by Nvr2Fst at 7:08 AM 3-17-2009_


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: So..... Anyone lowered their routan's??? (Nvr2Fst)*

I just cant find springs.








Besides its my Wife's van she will prolly kill me if I lower it.


----------



## Richard Steckly (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: So..... Anyone lowered their routan's??? (Motorwerks)*

I'll be watching this thread. I'm not interested in "slamming" the Routan, but a 1-2" drop would be welcome. I have the self levelling rear suspension, and I'm not sure if this set up is even lowerable. Any ideas?


----------



## Nvr2Fst (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: So..... Anyone lowered their routan's??? (Richard Steckly)*

Slammed might be excessive I agree. But a nice clean oem 18 maybe, lose the wheel gap. Might look nice


----------



## Nvr2Fst (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: So..... Anyone lowered their routan's??? (Motorwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motorwerks* »_
Besides its my Wife's van she will prolly kill me if I lower it. 

lowering it would be the only way I would ever allow my wife to buy one


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: So..... Anyone lowered their routan's??? (Nvr2Fst)*

turns out that magnum has the same offset and bolt pattern. I have been watching for a set of take offs for a while.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: So..... Anyone lowered their routan's??? (Motorwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motorwerks* »_turns out that magnum has the same offset and bolt pattern. I have been watching for a set of take offs for a while. 

The Dodge Magnum is 5 x 115 and the Routan is 5 x 127. The aftermarket wheel selection at tire rack for the Routan is garbage (chrome ghetto crap). Anyone have another good source for wheels?


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: So..... Anyone lowered their routan's??? (MRP2001GTi)*

no and no
http://www.motorsport-tech.com/refmanual.html
Routan and Magnum are 5x114.3 with a center bore of 71.5 
Pacifica is 5x127 but this is Grand Caravan/Town and Country not Pacifica as far as I know.


_Modified by Motorwerks at 11:39 PM 3-18-2009_


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: So..... Anyone lowered their routan's??? (Motorwerks)*

TireRack and VW have it listed as 5 x 127 but I havent actually measured it. 
Offset: +35mm
Backspacing: 6.18"
Bolt Pattern: 5-127


_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 11:43 PM 3-18-2009_


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: So..... Anyone lowered their routan's??? (MRP2001GTi)*

I was just looking at that...
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels...Brand
Maybe I'm wrong.... its happened before...........

But its been a while. My site there may have not updated to the 09 stuff???


----------



## Richard Steckly (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: So..... Anyone lowered their routan's??? (MRP2001GTi)*

5x127 is correct. You can also try searching for Jeep Grand Cherokee, as it has the same bolt pattern. Not sure if you will find a better selection though.








Are you planning to lower your van too? Do you have a set up in mind? Just curious.


----------



## Nvr2Fst (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: So..... Anyone lowered their routan's??? (Richard Steckly)*

hope someone does it... or at least someone with some good pchop skills should get at it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: So..... Anyone lowered their routan's??? (Nvr2Fst)*

done.........

_Quote, originally posted by *akoehler* »_Discuss.


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: So..... Anyone lowered their routan's??? (Richard Steckly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Steckly* »_5x127 is correct. You can also try searching for Jeep Grand Cherokee, as it has the same bolt pattern. Not sure if you will find a better selection though.








Are you planning to lower your van too? Do you have a set up in mind? Just curious.








 good call........
GRAND CHEROKEE	99-ON	16 x 7	5x127.0	1/2-RH	71.5


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: So..... Anyone lowered their routan's??? (Nvr2Fst)*

maybe a set of these......








or the Pacifica 19's?


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: So..... Anyone lowered their routan's??? (Motorwerks)*

I have an email to Tirerack asking if the Moda 210s for the Pacifica in 20" will fit. Hopefully they look into it.








Yes I would like to lower it about 1.5 inches if someone ever makes springs for it. One thing at a time I guess. LOL


_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 11:41 AM 3-19-2009_


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: So..... Anyone lowered their routan's??? (MRP2001GTi)*

yeah those are super sick. I have been wondering if there are any Chrysler springs that may interchange.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: So..... Anyone lowered their routan's??? (Motorwerks)*

Got a email from tirerack. They cannot recommend them for the Routan because the offset is shy 5mm from spec (it needs 5 more mm). And they do not recommend wheel spacers so.........
Guess I will hit up the local shops, they will do what ever it takes to get you a set of wheels.


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: So..... Anyone lowered their routan's??? (MRP2001GTi)*

thats dumb I bet they would go right on.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: So..... Anyone lowered their routan's??? (Motorwerks)*

There is hope....lol
http://www.bigwheels.net/


----------

